# Bailey



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would like to start this post by saying a very big thankyou to CG for doing her very best with Bailey and i know this is going to be very upsetting for her so please be gentle with her, this situation is not in anyway her fault.

Bailey, 4yrs old, sadly he wasnt neutered when he came to me after being shut in a shed with other cats so obviously he has been (humping) away for 3 yrs.
Sadly he still does this in other cats company which does scare other cats, so under no circumstances can he be rehomed with other cats otherwise we will have the same situation.

He is very loving, gives kisses and headbutts, can be rehomed with children as he loves them (not young children who pull him about though).

He is neutered and microchipped and would love to find his special home.

Photo's will be given by the lovely CJ and im sure a few words of how wonderful Bailey is will be given.

Thankyou CJ for trying so hard, sadly once they start this behaviour nobody knows if this will stay with them or hormones will calm down, all i can say is this behaviour is still here with me.

So if you would like to adopt Bailey and do not have any other cats please get in touch for a homecheck.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sadly Bailey had to return to CC as although introductions went well at first, his past life kept coming back to haunt him. he is the most affectionate cat i've known, and i've had a lot. he is so happy sitting in your arms for a kiss and cuddle - only trouble is he gets very heavy after a while. he literally gives you a kiss when you ask him for one - not nice when he's just eaten though. i love him to bits and sending him back broke my heart. everyone who met him fell in love with him. my daughters friends would come around just to visit Bailey and spend hours in his room with him. they were all upset when he left. he really is a very special cat who deserves a special home more than anything else in life. for anyone wanting a single cat you really won't be dissapointed. he will be the best companion ever and as CC says, he loves children so a family would be just as good for him as a single person.
oh and he likes to play football (with a ping pong ball) too. he's a few photos of him for you to see beautiful Bailey Boy
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_12511_zps1a4eb749.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_14201_zps4f4b75a4.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_13001_zpse712a447.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_12741_zps90ccace7.jpg.html]


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooh, this is a sad story but will have a happy ending.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> ooooooooooooooooh, this is a sad story but will have a happy ending.


i really hope so. Bailey really deserves a happy life. i miss him so much


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Is this a dominance thing? Does he just do it to the girls or the boys too??


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

He really is a stunning boy. I'm sure he'll find the right home soon. Its so horrible when its factors that are totally out of control that mean re-homing but you've done the right thing CG.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Is this a dominance thing? Does he just do it to the girls or the boys too??


he tries it with boys and girls


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is stunning. He will make someone very Happy.
Hope they find him soon!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Is this a dominance thing? Does he just do it to the girls or the boys too??


It's probably the dominance thing which makes the other cats scared - neutered cats taking humping behaviour to be a sign of dominance.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Treaclesmum said:


> It's probably the dominance thing which makes the other cats scared - neutered cats taking humping behaviour to be a sign of dominance.


_i am glad you said that, as Rusty does this to Smudge, Coco and Poar-Bear,all males and all neutered.Maybe he is being dominant to them. 
Sorry went off topic, i do feel for you, and i hope he gets a loving new home soon.He is gorgeous xxxxxxxxx_


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

cc would it be worth posting this also on the catchat site? I know they run a very successful rehoming page - mentioning this as most people here already have cats


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

awww, you did the right thing Sal, lovely pic of you both. xxx
I would like to add that i have met him - he is a very handsome loveable boy, I hope he gets a new slave soon!


----------

